# Boot for small but wide Feet.



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I wear size 7.5-8 in women's...I haz the short, wide and high arch feet. I wear high end 32's with Ed V's sole boot beds....works great and they pack out.


----------



## GeoFX (Oct 25, 2007)

I wear a size 7.5 men's and believe it or not Salomon boots (standard, not the wide version) fit me best for my narrow-heeled, small, flat feet with high insteps. This is _contrary _to the general opinion that Salomon boots are better for narrow-footed riders. I'm currently on 25.5 Mondo Salomon Synapse Boa but have ridden speedlace Dialogues and Synapses with no problems. I've also ridden with Blue Superfeet insoles in all my boots. Personally, they've had the best heel hold of all the boots I've tried and also have higher insteps. The wide versions are comfortable in the forefoot, but the heel hold isn't as good (it seems like they "grew" the heel pocket too much for a given "wide" size).


----------



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

DC
Vans
32
Adidas
Salomon wides (dialogue and synapse)

Burton = medium

Watch out for:
Ride
Nike
K2


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

*Me too!*



Finn said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a problem.
> I'm a male and I have Really small feet.


Yeah, me too. I normally wear a 7 wide, but sometimes a 7.5 fits. I also just bought my first pair of 6.5 wides in a particular shoe. It was a bit embarrassing. Buy shoes is a pain in the ass. Zappos is a godsend because you get free shipping both ways and they have a ton of shoes with different widths. 

Anyway, I digress. I spent the last two weeks ordering approx. $4000 worth of 7 & 7.5 boots to try on. I ordered and tried: Burton Ion 7 & 7.5; Flow Hylite 7; ThirtyTwo Focus Boa 7; Salomon Dialogue 7.5 wide; Salomon Synapse Wide 7.5; Salomon Synapse Boa 7.5. I have a pair of DC something 7.5 that is on the way. 

NONE FIT! Okay, the Salomon Synapse Wide 7.5 probably fit, but they weren't all that comfortable and they seemed oddly soft. (I have a pair of 10-year-old Synapse 7.5 and they are stiffer than the new ones.) The other boots were not even that close. The Ion 7.5 was the closest, but if you truly have a wide foot they might not work. The other problem for me is that most companies don't make a 7.5 and the 7s are always too narrow. 

Today I went to a shop and bought a pair of boots. What boots, you ask...the Nike Lunarendor in size 8. First off, there is no way that boot is a true 8. Second, Nike historically makes a narrow last, so an "8" width fits snugly for my 7w. I wore them around for at least 30 minutes and they were easily the most comfortable boot I have ever tried. I was able to snug them down comfortably and if they pack out a little too much I think I can take up the volume with a custom footbed. 

Of course, they are expensive, but you probably already know that your boots are probably the most important piece of gear, at least for comfort. 

Good luck. As you can tell I am new here, but I searched damn near every post about wide boots!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm a 7 or 7.5 which from what I hear are the same thing with different liners in most boots.

And I have wide feet. But my width isn't at the toes but about halfway up the foot. To top it off I have a low volume foot, and skinny ankles/heels. Yeah I'm fucked. Every single boot brand I've tried I've had volume issues. It'll feel all snug and nice but if I go to lift my foot it'll move big time, no matter what. My only solution is to find a boot that is the best of the worse, and then fill it with shit.

Boots that worked: DC, 32. Fit width fine. Wide stuff. But my feet swim in them and I have to tie them down real tight. and then compensate with binding tightness. Yeah it sucks.

Burtons. Try them. I feel they are moderately wide. Get lace or speed lace so you can leave it just slightly loose in the lower zone if needed.

I tried k2 because of the Condo Boa they got. Excellent heel hold, but they crushed my left foot after 10 minutes of standing around the house.

Ride Tongue Tied. New this year, looks like the K2 system just different. Might buy a pair to try, not sure how Ride is with their widths.

Right now, I'm testing a pair of Burton Ambush's I got for $30 in Orlando from their factory store (we bought $3k worth of shit and they gave us 70% off their sales price). Bontex shim under the liner, Super Green feet (don't like Superfeet but I have them ... will replace soon), the butterfly thing in the back, and I'm going to make a thick piece of foam to put on the tongue nere my ankle. Let's see how that works.

I bought C-pads and ankle wraps from Tognar but don't like them. They're thin and then taper to nothing. At my local board shop, aka Sports Chalet, they had really thick wrap around pads so I had my wife ask for a pair of those. Everyone including me recommended Tognar but I won't buy from them again. I'll try this place next time:

Boot Fitting Supply | Ski Boots - Boot Fitting Supplies - Ski Boot Accessories


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I have wide feet, and it is always a challenge for me to order shoes or anything online unless there is a wide size.
I got a rally good deal from flow on equipment and i asked the csr from flow how thier boots fit, and he told me they ran large. 
I got the flow focus hylite's 
and they fit fine for my right size (10). In Burton I had to go to size 10.5 for my feet to fit and when I was trying on k2's I had to use 11

the flow also will heat Mold(dependent on model of liner) using the intuitiin instructions.
(they have their own liner not intuition, but they verified that the intuition rice method would work)


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

My feet are wide near my toes and pretty average everywhere else. I've had success with Salomon Dialogue/Synapse and the K2 Maysis.

Good luck!


----------

